# Cucumber Cream Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3-1 cucumbers
1 oz flour
1 1/4 cups of milk
2/3 cup cream
1 oz butter
2 1/2 cups of chicken stock
1 onion sliced thin
salt and pepper to taste
1 tblsp chopped green onion
chive for garnish

Peel cucumbers and cut into slices and remove the seeds. Melt the butter in a pan and cook cucumbers for 10 mins over low heat. Stir in flour and add stock slowly stirring all the time. Heat milk with the onion to boiling and add cucumber mixture still stirring. Simmer for 10 mins. Puree. Stir in half of the cream and season to taste. Pour into individual bowls and chill. Add the rest of the cream and green onions just before serving. Top with chopped chives.


----------

